# Requested registry access is not allowed



## redmike (Oct 14, 2006)

I've been using the program on my W7 pc for at least a year with no problems but can't install in on my new W8 laptop.

Message is, and any help would be much appreciated, Michael

Title: Install
GmailNotifier2.exe v1.2.1 - 6/23/2013 8:36:59 AM

Requested registry access is not allowed. (System.Security.SecurityException)

Stack Trace:
at Microsoft.Win32.RegistryKey.OpenSubKey(String name, Boolean writable)
at Notify2.SetupForm.SetupIcon(String setupPath, String notifierGroup, String name, Int32 icon, String deployText)
at Notify2.SetupForm.installButton_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Try running the installer as administrator. To do that, fine the .exe file, right click on it and select RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR and see if that helps.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

I've seen many people have problems with that third party tool

I'd recommend downloading and using the one from google instead
https://support.google.com/mail/answer/9429?hl=en


----------

